# what happens when a yellow shrimp breeds with a red cherry shrimp?



## Dwarfpufferfish

The results are most often a "wild" colored shrimp. A wild neocaridina heteropoda is a light brown color, but they do vary quite a bit!


----------



## H82LOS3

Do it n post pics 
Im interested haha


----------



## epicfish

H82LOS3 said:


> Do it n post pics
> Im interested haha


You just get wildtype coloration. Brown-clear.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Sorry to hijack, but does it matter if the male is a yellow shrimp or the female is a yellow shrimp? And breeding with a RCS


----------



## dhavoc

Nope, its kinda like mixing paints in kindergarden class, mix enough and you usually get some shade of brown.... i have done it accidentally with rcs, yellow, snowballs and blue pearls. offspring almost always come out wild form color. though red does seem to sneak thru for a couple of generations in a percentage of offspring. you wont get an orange from a rcs/yellow combo.


----------



## boltp777

nah i dont want to do it not recommended i was just curious of what would happen guys thanks a bunch only if it was only like kindergarden where you mix red and yellow and get orange =P


----------



## jamntoast

so sad. was hoping for orange.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

If only it were that easy.


----------



## diwu13

jamntoast said:


> so sad. was hoping for orange.


Orange neo cross yellow neo = yellow/orange though. Interestingly enough it's not brown in this case.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp

Yeah I don't think it would be a good color mix


----------



## wrangler

I'm sure that you will not just get brown shrimp. As there are several color morphs of the red cherry. More likely brown is a possibility based on the combination of genetics for the cross. The new color morphs appear as I'm sure people have crossed the colors and then concentrated on a particular trait that popped out from that particular cross. Ie mutants.....like your wr, BKK, panda, hulk etc. will you get brown shrimp? Most likely....could you make the right combo of genetics to come out with a new morph....maybe......it's all a game of chance....but that's what makes it fun!


----------



## GeToChKn

wrangler said:


> I'm sure that you will not just get brown shrimp. As there are several color morphs of the red cherry. More likely brown is a possibility based on the combination of genetics for the cross. The new color morphs appear as I'm sure people have crossed the colors and then concentrated on a particular trait that popped out from that particular cross. Ie mutants.....like your wr, BKK, panda, hulk etc. will you get brown shrimp? Most likely....could you make the right combo of genetics to come out with a new morph....maybe......it's all a game of chance....but that's what makes it fun!


You will get pretty much brown shrimp. Reds, yellows, oranges, and all the other Neocardina color morphs arose as a mutation that is recessive gene all from wild neo's which are brown blotchy shrimp and that is a dominant. So if a red is double recessive on a certain allele, yellow is recessive on another allele, and when those two mix, the two sets of recessive needed for the color are not complete and the wild colors come back.


----------



## ren

I mixed cherries and snowballs as an experiment and got all brownies. I actually had the offspring breed and they produced brown babies. Long story short I gave up on them, I felt they were a lost cause after 5 months. Just because the parent shrimp are different colors doesn't mean you'll get a mix color shrimp as far as I know for neocaridina


----------



## acitydweller

Could you theoretically breed them to have a full brown colored shell rather than the typically wild spotted patterns?


----------



## diwu13

acitydweller said:


> Could you theoretically breed them to have a full brown colored shell rather than the typically wild spotted patterns?


Yea.. you mean chocolates lol?


----------



## acitydweller

Yea! but i'd call them something more catchy like mocha shrimp


----------



## Nubster

I have a tank that has red, brown, and yellow. There are a lot of browns, quite a few reds, and maybe 5 yellows. Somewhere in the mix a green popped out and I'm getting browns that are bordering chocolate. Pretty neat to see how the colors are morphing over time.


----------



## xenxes

My blue rili culls gives shades of clear-blue/green/yellow, varying hues


----------



## acitydweller

Are those green eyes.... ?


Nubster said:


> I have a tank that has red, brown, and yellow. There are a lot of browns, quite a few reds, and maybe 5 yellows. Somewhere in the mix a green popped out and I'm getting browns that are bordering chocolate. Pretty neat to see how the colors are morphing over time.


----------



## Nubster

Hmmm...never noticed but yeah, kinda looks like it. I was looking close at some babies and there are several that are super dark. I can't tell but they look like they are a dark burgundy color and pretty solid. Been trying to get some pics but not working out so far. Once I get enough decent browns I'm going to try and breed out some chocolates.


----------

